# Would anyone offer an opinion as to what this might be ??



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Would any of you medical bods like to hazard an opinion as to what this rash might be please?? History....a week of severe diorehaa (sp) followed by a rash which turned into this after a week.....

Person involved has had a course of antihistamines to no effect and hospital unable to give an opinion now referred to specialist....

This person took Immodium Plus for the diorehaa (Ho God I can't spell that), and is hot and itchy but otherwise okay...

Having looked at pictures, we have ruled out scabies, ringworm, chickenpox or weils disease (does work in a rat infested office).....

Any opinions gratefully received.....


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Don't look good does it. Have the rats caught it yet? It does look similar to some sort of internal wormy thing and I would go straight back to the hospital and demand to be seen by someone that actually knows something about skin issues. Or travel down to a specialist hospital in London. I don't think you can just hang about wondering.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Which part of the body is the rash on Bouncer? Rashes can be/are very mysterious things; viruses sometimes are the cause.

Don't know if you would get an answer but can I suggest you e-mail the picture to NHS Direct to see if they can come up with a diagnosis. www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

My daughter has developed a rash similar to a birth mark on her foot,she is 22. The doctor is at a loss to be specific,back to the witch doctor methinks. Bouncer your rash looks very angry and could be scabies,I hope not but follow the advice, either GP or out of hours/walk in centre centre at your local hospital.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone, actually the rash is not on me, but a friend. (I'm not THAT hairy!)

The rash is covering 100% body including palms of hands and feet.

Just been to doctor, given steroids and stronger meds, told to go back Thursday.

Yes scabies was on my list of possibles but no apparently its not that!...

Seems likely to be an allergic reaction to Immodium Plus (not confirmed) 

I'll update you when we know more on Thursday...

UGH! and itchy too.......


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Oh dear Bouncer it looks very sore!

Has the person in question been abroad or in the sun cos I once came out in a real red and ugly rash after being in the heat and it turned out to be a heat rash! Sounds harmless I know but it was itchy and unpleasant I can tell you! Or as you say it could even be an allergy to something? 

Poor thing, I hope the hospital can sort him out and he gets better soon.

Sue


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Funnily enough my son had the same rash last week and went to chemist and they gave him treatment for ringworm. Then got the doctors appointment and she said it was just some allergic reaction and gave him antihistimines - these didn't work but the ringworm treatment worked within 2 hours. 

He is now fit as a fidlde - he only had the rash though and no other things apart from being a bit hot and sweaty but he's always hot and sweaty so couldn't tell the different. 

There were a number of children in his class with the same complaint so we were thinking it was ringworm - obviously its not a worm but a fungal infection passed on from sweaty hot bods!

Delightful I now - kids tut who'd have em!

Greenie


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Pityriasis rosea?


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Trouble is once you start reading or hearing about all these different diseases and complaints you start thinking you've got the LOT! 8O I'm itching all over now! :roll: No of course I am NOT a hypochondriac! 8O 

Sue


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Greenie, thats very interesting cos the first doctor he saw said he thought it was a fungal infection but ruled out ringworm....

Sue, its itchy not sore, and yes like you it made me itch!

Just hope that they are right and its not infectious, as I'll end up with it.

Ugh....


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

So if the rash is all over the body it is a systemic condition. 

Ringworm and scabies don't affect the whole body. Steriods can certainly help conditions but do not particularly help with diagnosis.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks Invicta, I seem to remember you was a medical person. You seem to be more clued up than the doctors he has seen so far.

Will wait and see if the steroids work or if they turn him into incredible hulk.....
(he's halfway there the itching is making him very cross patch!)


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Amongst other jobs Bouncer I was a midwife; don't think you need my professional services 'tho after what has come out of the US recently, I am not so sure!!!!


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Update on the mysterious spotti ness....

Has now used steroid tablets for a week and some topical steroid cream and all spottiness gone.....

He's looking a bit like the incredible bulk mind ....!lol, thanks for everyones input, hope no one else gets it...


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

so glad it is sorted now, we thought it was come sort of computer virus :lol: 

Anne


----------

